# iPad 3 ou iPad 2



## iMydna (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'hésite entre l'iPad 3 ou l'iPad 2 !! 

En effet, il y a quelque temps je n'hésitais pas, et je souhaitais juste prendre l'iPad 2 et utilisé un disque dur externe pour stocker les films et pouvoir les lires!

Mais Apple à eu la merveilleuse idée de limiter le dock à 20mA ^^ Donc plus possible.

Par contre j'ai trouvé ceci http://www.bc-photographie.com/page...supports-de-stockage-usb-utiliser-avec-l-ipad ce qui permettrais à l'iPad 2 d'augmenter la capacité de stockage de 32Go donc parfait. Cependant, je n'arrive pas à trouver si cela fonctionne également sur l'iPad 3. 

Pourriez vous m'aidez à faire ce choix, si jamais vous connaissez un autre moyen d'étendre la capacité de stockage de l'iPad 3 ou si vous savez si celui-ci fonxtionne, je suis prenneur de toute information  

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## Lauange (19 Juillet 2012)

Hello

iPad 3 pour la qualité d'affichage de l'écran. Perso j'ai un iPad 2. Pour lire les films, disque dur en réseau et lecture via ace player. Pas de stockage sur l'ipad donc plus de place pour d'autres applis.


----------



## iMydna (19 Juillet 2012)

Merci! J'ai finalement opté pour un iPad 2 16go pour voir si j'en trouve vraiment l'utilité, il m'a coûté seulement 275&#8364; car un ami le vendait et il se en excellent état.
Et finalement je suis très content de cet investissement!!


----------



## Tosay (19 Juillet 2012)

iMydna a dit:


> Merci! J'ai finalement opté pour un iPad 2 16go pour voir si j'en trouve vraiment l'utilité, il m'a coûté seulement 275 car un ami le vendait et il se en excellent état.
> Et finalement je suis très content de cet investissement!!



J'ai un iPad 2 32Go et j'en suis 100% satisfait

Même sans frais de ma part, je ne voudrais pas l'échanger contre un 3


----------



## Lauange (20 Juillet 2012)

Bien vu, tu aurais du prendre un 32go. Comme Tosay, je suis très satisfait du miens.


----------



## iMydna (20 Juillet 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Bien vu, tu aurais du prendre un 32go. Comme Tosay, je suis très satisfait du miens.



J'avais beaucoup de mal à trouver un iPad 2 32go d'occasion à un prix acceptable, c'est pourquoi je me suis dirigé vers un 16.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

Déjà, partir sur un 64 Go te permetttrai d'eviter d'avoir à étendre la capacité... Et te coûtera nettement moins cher!


----------



## iMydna (22 Juillet 2012)

Moins cher je ne suis pas sur, pour étendre de 32go ( donc 16 + 32 = 48go) avec une sd et l'adaptateur on est grossomodo à 50-60&#8364; alors que 64go par rapport à 16go c'est 200&#8364; de plus


----------

